# ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?



## awsed (3 April 2009)

hi community,

ich möchte gerne meine Musik legal erwerben, doch meistens feht mir das Geld für, nun hab ich von einem Freund gehört, das er seine Musik von Youtube downloaded mit free youtube to mp3 konvertor.
Er meint es wäre legal, nach längeren Internetrecherchen hab ich bemerkt das sich die meisten nicht einig sind, also da es hier ein "Rechts" Forum ist frag ich euch, ist Musikrunterladen von Youtube nun legal oder nicht? Und gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten Musik kostenlos, aber legal zu bekommen? Ich hab da was gehört mit Radio aufnehmen oder sowas...
:-?

Danke!


----------



## KatzenHai (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Das kann streng genommen nur jeweils der Künstler beantworten, oder das Label, oder die Plattenfirma, oder der Plattenpresser, oder das Tonstudio, oder der Producer, oder der Komponist, oder der Texter, oder ... habe ich jemanden vergessen?

Wenn alle Rechteinhaber gemeinsam eine allgemeine Lizenz zur verbreitung über youtube gewähren, dann ist die verbreitung legal. Und dann auch der Download.

Ansonsten ist es zumindest zweifelhaft - in den meisten Fällen nicht einmal das: Höchstwahrscheinlich ist es illegal.

Frag doch einfach das Label von dem Künstler, den du meinst. E-Mail reicht vermutlich für eine eindeutige Antwort.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Ich würde mal sagen, es ist eine Grau-Schwarz-zone. Youtube stellt mit Absicht kein Tool ins Netz, womit man deren Videos downloaden/speichern könnte. Damit wollen sie urheberrechtliche Probleme umgehen. Nun gibt es Tools bzw. sogar plugins für Firefox, mit denen man doch Videos bei youtoube downloaden kann. Je nach Freigabestatus des Videos kann dies ein Urheberrechtsverstoß sein. Zum einen kann man niemals 100% sicher sein, ob derjenige, der das Video bei youtoube eingestellt hat, überhaupt die Urheberrechte besitzt. Da youtube selbst z.T. gerichtlich gegen die Anbieter von Download-Tools vorgeht, ist anzunehmen, dass der Download (nicht: das Betrachten auf der youtube-Seite) von youtube-Videos grundsätzlich gegen Urheberrecht verstößt. 

Solange kein Kläger, solange kein Richter. Aber 100%-Sicherheit gibt es natürlich nicht.

Legal ist jedoch z.B. der Mitschnitt vom Internet-Radio, solange die Aufnahme ausschließlich zum eigenen Gebrauch erfolgt.


----------



## awsed (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

also jetzt bin ich verwirrt, darf ich oder darf ich nicht Musik von youtube laden? Oder muss ich dazu den Typen fragen der das ins Netz gestellt hat, oder den Interpreten?

Danke!


----------



## webwatcher (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*



awsed schrieb:


> darf ich oder darf ich nicht Musik von youtube laden?


Es gibt keine ja/nein Antwort, wie es die Vorposter schon erklärt haben. 


awsed schrieb:


> oder den Interpreten?


Es hängt vom Einzelfall ab, wer welche Rechte besitzt.


----------



## awsed (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

naja dann lass ich lieber die finger davon, du hast erwähnt mitschneiden beim Internetradio ist legal, wie geht das?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Weiß ich auch nicht genau. Es gibt dafür wohl gewisse Shareware-Tools im Netz, notfalls geht es auch mit dem Windows-Audiorecorder (der zeichnet das allerdings in eine riesige wav-Datei auf und nicht im mp3-Format).


----------



## awsed (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

ok das werd ich versuchen, Danke!

und zu youtube, ich formuliere das mal anders, wenn ein Polizist sehen würde, dass ich Musik von berühmten Sänger,  zb Sido, auf den mp3-player von youtube runtergeladen habe, würde er mich Anzeigen oder nicht?


----------



## Teleton (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Auch wenn Du es umformulierst wird Dir niemand hier bestätigen, dass beim Download/Speichern von Youtubeinhalten nix passieren kann.


Ich persönlich halte schon das Anhören von Sido-"Musik" für strafwürdig.


----------



## awsed (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

nagut danke.


----------



## KatzenHai (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*



awsed schrieb:


> und zu youtube, ich formuliere das mal anders, wenn ein Polizist sehen würde, dass ich Musik *von berühmten Sänger,  zb Sido*, auf den mp3-player von youtube runtergeladen habe, würde er mich Anzeigen oder nicht?


1. :vlol:

2. Ja, er würde dich anzeigen können, und sei es nur, damit in Ruhe geprüft wird, ob es rechtmäßig war oder nicht. 

3. "Im Zweifel Illegal" - für kostenlos angebotene Musik-, Video- oder Buchtext-Files im Internet eine griffige und funktionierende Faustformel.

:sun:


----------



## johinos (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Gerade vorgestern: Streit mit der GEMA: Youtube sperrt Musikvideos - netzwelt.de 

Also kriegt(e) die GEMA ihr Geld, und damit sind keine Rechte verletzt. Genau wie Radio hören und mitschneiden. 

Nur das Verbreiten (upload) ist strafbar, nicht das Herunterladen (download). Wer herunterlädt, hat nur ein Problem: Der Rechteinhaber könnte Schadenersatz verlangen und abmahnen. 

Was das downloaden im Bereich des Illegalen ansiedelt, waren/sind die Tauschbörsen. Im Gegensatz zu Youtube wird dort der heruntergeladene Song schon mit den ersten Bytes sofort den anderen automatisch angeboten und damit verbreitet - und das verbeiten ist eben illegal.


----------



## KatzenHai (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*



johinos schrieb:


> Also kriegt(e) die GEMA ihr Geld, und damit sind keine Rechte verletzt. Genau wie Radio hören und mitschneiden.


Falsch.

Die Bezahlung erlaubt mitnichten jede Verwertung - sonst könnte ich ja meine legal erworbenen CDs einfach als Torrent weiterverbreiten.

Und seit 01.01.08 ist sehr wohl der Download von Files verboten, die ohne Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers im Internet anzutreffen sind.


----------



## awsed (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

nagut dann lass ich am besten die Finger davon.


----------



## johinos (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Die Bezahlung erlaubt mitnichten jede Verwertung - sonst könnte ich ja meine legal erworbenen CDs einfach als Torrent weiterverbreiten.


Von Verbreiten ist eben nicht die Rede - nur von Herunterladen. "Verbreiten" geht nur im Rahmen der Privatkopie - einzelne an sehr gute Freunde. 

Privatkopie im Urheberrecht
"Der Bundesgerichtshof hat als Anhaltspunkt die Obergrenze bei sieben Vervielfältigungen gesehen (BGH, GRUR 1978, 474). Die Kopien dürfen nur für den eigenen privaten Gebrauch gemacht werden, zum Beispiel für den CD-Player im Fahrzeug oder als Zuwendung für Personen, zu denen man eine engere persönliche Beziehung hat, wie Verwandte oder Freunde."


----------



## awsed (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

also wer hat jetzt Recht?


----------



## KatzenHai (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Ich.

Privatkopie ? Wikipedia schreibt vollkommen zu Recht:



> *Die Privatkopie ist im deutschen Recht in § 53 Absatz 1 Satz 1 UrhG geregelt.* Sie ist eine so genannte Schrankenbestimmung des Urheberrechts, welche das grundsätzlich ausschließliche Vervielfältigungsrecht des Urhebers (§§ 15 Abs. 2 Nr. 1, 16 UrhG) einschränkt. *Ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs wird dahingehend ausgelegt, dass bis zu sieben Kopien für den engen privaten Kreis erlaubt sind.* Gemäß § 15 UrhG steht allein dem Urheber das Recht zu, sein Werk zu verwerten. Dazu zählt auch die Vervielfältigung. Eine der vielen Einschränkungen des § 15 UrhG ist die "Privatkopie" aus § 53 UrhG.
> 
> Am 21. September 2007 verabschiedete der Bundesrat das Zweite Gesetz zur Regelung des Urheberrechts in der Informationsgesellschaft (sog. "Zweiter Korb"). Das Gesetz trat am 1. Januar 2008 in Kraft. [1] *§ 53 Abs. 1 S. 1 UrhG wurde insoweit geändert, als Privatkopien nicht mehr nur von "offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellten Vorlagen" verboten sind, sondern auch von "offensichtlich rechtswidrig öffentlich zugänglich gemachten Vorlagen".* Da man im Internet meist nicht überprüfen kann, ob eine Datei rechtmäßig angeboten wird oder nicht, wird teilweise davon ausgegangen, dass die Einschränkung kaum Relevanz hat. Klarheit wird hier erst durch Gerichtsurteile oder möglicherweise eine erneute Gesetzesänderung kommen.



Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken - die alte 7-Kopien-Rechtsprechung gilt weitgehend nicht mehr (wegen Gesetzestext), und wenn, dann ist offen, wie weit. Steht übrigens auch im nicht-zitierten Teil von Johinos' letztem Link.

Also: Stets Vorsichtig, oder "Im Zweifel Illegal"


----------



## awsed (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

mhm ok das hat mich überzeugt^^, rein aus interesse, wann ist ein illegaler download verjährt? Ich habe gehört bei Mord sind das 20 Jahre, wie ist es bei illegalen downlaods?


----------



## johinos (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Vielleicht noch eine Unterscheidung, die etwas unterging: Aus offensichtlich illegaler Quelle, und, Zustimmung, davon ist im Zweifelsfall auszugehen, ist der download verboten und damit illegal. 

Aber wonach sollte das strafbar sein?

Nicht alles, was verboten ist, ist auch strafbar.


----------



## KatzenHai (3 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*



johinos schrieb:


> Aber wonach sollte das strafbar sein?
> 
> Nicht alles, was verboten ist, ist auch strafbar.


*Jede* "nicht als Ausnahme zu wertende" Handlung gegen  Urheberrechte ist strafbar. Mal ein ganz einfaches Gesetz:

UrhG - Einzelnorm


> *§ 106 Unerlaubte Verwertung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke*
> (1) Wer in anderen als den gesetzlich zugelassenen Fällen ohne Einwilligung des Berechtigten ein Werk oder eine Bearbeitung oder Umgestaltung eines Werkes vervielfältigt, verbreitet oder öffentlich wiedergibt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


Ich denke, das ist eindeutig.

Meint ihr wirklich, ich würde sonst so deutlich warnen??


----------



## johinos (4 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Bitte nicht missverstehen: Verbotenes zu tun, soll nicht verharmlost und schon gar nicht befürwortet werden. Unsere Gesetze sind einzuhalten, das ist nicht zuviel verlangt. Es soll hier nur um Rechtsklarheit gehen. Das ist nicht immer einfach, nicht selten haut der BGH den unteren Gerichten ihre Urteile um die Ohren. Da kann niemand erwarten, dass wir uns hier nach zwei, drei Wortwechseln über die einzig denkbare Lösung einig sind. 

Der Zusammenhang mit § 106 UrhG erschließt sich mir hier nicht. Da ist von "vervielfältigt, verbreitet oder öffentlich wiedergibt" die Schreibe, es ging aber um herunterladen. Wer unberechtigt ein fremdes Werk auf Youtube hochgeladen hat, der ist nach § 106 UrhG strafbar, keine Frage. Aber der passt doch nicht, wenn jemand sich das Ding ansieht und mitschneidet? 

Es ist verboten, ja. Aber: Wonach könnte das Herunterladen aus illegaler Quelle -strafbar- sein?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Hallo zusammen!

Jeder, der sich YouTube-Videos ansieht, speichert sie gleichzeitig auf seiner Festplatte. Seht einfach mal in dem Cache-Verzeichnis des Bowsers nach. Die Dateien lassen sich problemlos mit mPlayer oder VLC abspielen. 

Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, in dem jemand wegen YouTube-Musikvideos auf seiner Festplatte Probleme bekommen hat. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## johinos (5 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*



johinos schrieb:


> Es ist verboten, ja. Aber: Wonach könnte das Herunterladen aus illegaler Quelle -strafbar- sein?


Der Satz passt so nicht, manchmal lohnt es wirklich, erst nochmal bis 10 zu zählen...

"Herunterladen", also "Herstellen einer Privatkopie", aus "illegaler Quelle", also von einer offensichtlich rechtswidrig im Internet zum Download angebotenen Vorlage, fällt nach aktueller Rechtslage unter die Strafvorschrift des § 106 UrhG - wenn beide Bedingungen erfüllt sind:

- Herunterladen im Sinne von ""Herstellen einer Privatkopie" - das ist der Fall, wenn z. B. Programme genutzt werden, die einzig und allein dem Speichern als Film oder als MP3 auf der Festplatte dienen. Dieser download ist strafbar - wenn die zweite Bedingung zutrifft. 

Das reine Ansehen des Films, also "Streaming", ist sicher anders zu sehen. Soweit bekannt, gibt es ja wohl noch kein Urteil, das die hierbei entstehenden Daten auf der Festplatte als "Privatkopie" wertet. Nach Nebelwolf müsste das aber eine sein.  

- Die zweite Bedingung: "Offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte Vorlage" - davon ist bei Youtube nicht grundsätzlich auszugehen, im Gegenteil:
heise online - 05.04.09 - GEMA: Bislang kaum Videos bei YouTube tatsächlich gesperrt - damit befinden sich auf Youtube legale Vorlagen. 

Wie soll ich das unterscheiden können? Also ist von "ganz überwiegend wahrscheinlich legalen Vorlagen" auszugehen.

Und da greift der Unterschied zwischen "verboten" und "strafbar", wenn wider Erwarten doch eine illegale Quelle genutzt wurde: Schadenersatz und Abmahnung können die Folge sein, wegen des fehlenden "offensichtlich" kommt Strafurteil nicht in Frage.

heise online - 09.11.07 - YouTube-Nutzer dürfen GEMA-Musik einsetzen
"Die Vereinbarung berechtigt zur Nutzung des Weltrepertoires musikalischer Werke auf der Videoplattform. Dies gilt für den Einsatz von Musikstücken sowohl in Musikvideos als auch in den von Nutzern erstellten Videos."


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Jetzt nicht zurück rudern, von Streaming war nicht die Rede, vom Download sprach der Threadopener. Und - wie du jetzt selbst feststellst - der ist zunächst illegal.

Denn: Dass Youtube fast nie Rechteinhaber ist, weiß jedes Kind. Erzählt mir nichts anderes, so naiv darf man nicht sein. Ein _jhaugasfhguj55_ ist nicht offizieller Verbreiter von EMI oder Metallica.

Also ist der YoutubeSchnipsel nach Per-Se-Vermutung eine unrechtmäßige Kopie.

Sic.


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Denn: Dass Youtube fast nie Rechteinhaber ist, weiß jedes Kind. Erzählt mir nichts anderes, so naiv darf man nicht sein.


heise online - 05.04.09 - GEMA: Bislang kaum Videos bei YouTube tatsächlich gesperrt


> Nachdem YouTube vor einigen Tagen verkündet hatte, Videos zu sperren, für die eine Ende 2007 mit der GEMA geschlossene Vereinbarung über die Rechteverwertung im März ausgelaufen war, meldet sich nun die GEMA zu Wort. In einem Interview gegenüber dem Spiegel sagte GEMA-Sprecher H. H.: "Wenn ich mich bei YouTube umschaue, kann ich bisher nicht entdecken, dass in größerem Umfang schon Videos gesperrt worden sind." Er hält es sogar für möglich, dass die Ankündigung nur ein PR-Trick sei. Er sieht in der Sperrung respektive ihrer Androhung den Versuch, die Rechteinhaber unter Druck zu setzen: "Das hat nichts mehr mit fairen Verhandlungen zu tun."


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Auch hier bitte unterscheiden - es geht hier um DOWNLOAD, nicht um das Ansehen in deren Portal - für letzteres gibt es die GEMA-Vereinbarung (wobei es juristisch fraglich ist, wie wirksam die ist, auch ein Streitpunkt im Moment) ...


----------



## johinos (5 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Der WDR ist auch nicht Rechteinhaber. Die Vorlage ist aber legal. 

heise online - 09.11.07 - YouTube-Nutzer dürfen GEMA-Musik einsetzen
"Dies gilt für den Einsatz von Musikstücken sowohl in Musikvideos als auch in den von Nutzern erstellten Videos." 

Was anders heißt das, als dass _jhaugasfhguj55_ die Musik in seinen als Nutzer erstellten Videos einsetzen darf?


Die GEMA-Diskussion macht es schließlich nochmals deutlich: Youtube ist ein juristischer Vertragspartner, kein Underground-Server. Erzähle mir doch keiner, dass die Rechte-Inhaber, die Musikindustrie, keine Möglichkeit hätten, illegale Inhalte auf Youtube entfernen zu lassen! Also legale Vorlage. In ganz überwiegender Anzahl.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*

Versuchs.

Aber bitte mit dem echten Klarnamen und Wohnort.


ICH bleibe sehr sehr vorsichtig, mein Geld findet bessere Ziele als Abmahnanwälte oder "Musiklizensierer im Zwangsweg". 

CD kaufen, und gut ist. Gilt immer noch.


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2009)

*AW: ist musik bei youtube downloaden illegal?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> ICH bleibe sehr sehr vorsichtig, mein Geld findet bessere Ziele als Abmahnanwälte oder "Musiklizensierer im Zwangsweg".


ACK 

Es ist nicht der Sinn diesen Forums die Randzonen der Legalität auszuloten.

Wer es machen will, tut es auf eigene Verantwortung. Persilscheine  dafür gibt es hier nicht.

EOT


----------

